# Fahrtechniktraining - Qual der Wahl - Bergziegen oder Kerstin Kögler



## zitrone_bohne (3. April 2013)

*AW: Fahrtechniktraining - Qual der Wahl - Bergziegen oder Kerstin Kögler*

...findet paralell statt. 

wozu würdet ihr tendieren...ist ein "Anfänger"-Kurs. Beide sehr sympathisch.

Hat jemand Erfahrung ? 

Gruss


----------



## murmel04 (3. April 2013)

wo ist der andere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarinS (6. April 2013)

kann die Kerstin Kögler empfehlen, vor allem für Mädels. Sie macht das
richtig gut


----------



## murmel04 (6. April 2013)

auf jeden Fall bei der Kerstin!!! Ist echt Klasse.

Ok dann kurz zur Info warum:

Kleine Gruppen max. 8 Personen ehr weniger!

Besonders für uns Mädel´s, stellt sich auf unseren oftmals schweren Kopf ein...

Ist Mitglieder im Bundeslehrteam von DIMB

besser ihr schaut euch einfach mal ihre Seite an, sonst muss ich einfach zu viel schreiben

http://www.kerstin-koegler.de/guiding-fahrtechnik/

Wie gesagt ich kann sie nur empfehlen, ist bis jetzt die einzige die wirklich mit mir und Hasi umgehen kann.

Grüße


----------



## Warnschild (7. April 2013)

Ich empfehle die Bergziegen. Die andere kenne ich allerdings nicht. 

Warum? 

- Odenwald ist geniales Terrain
- Trainerin super (Psychologin, erfahrene Mountainbikerin, sehr lieb, nur Gutes gehört)
- Preisniveau angemessen


----------



## Sleyvas (8. April 2013)

Moin Mädels, 

ich hatte gestern einen Kurs bei Kerstin und kann sie auch nur empfehlen. Sehr kompetent, superlieb und mit einer Menge gute Laune am Start! 

LG

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass DU die Threaderstellerin bist. Hast dich ja dann letztendlich auch für Kerstin entschieden


----------

